# TTC following Clomid miscarriage



## Buttercup_Way

Hey Ladies,
I've found such support in all your posts whilst coping with my miscarriage. Upsetting to hear so many of us go through this but a comfort to know we aren't alone. 
My partner and I are now TTC again. We lost our little one at 9 weeks, no signs of any problems until my 12 week scan on 2nd Jan showed no heartbeat. Had an ERPC the following day as my body wasn't registering the miscarriage.
This miscarriage was our first pregnancy but also our first round of taking Clomid 50mg days 2-6.
AF came on 7th Feb - 5 weeks after ERPC, we have now finished this cycle of Clomid awaiting Follicle scan (tomorrow, 18th Feb). Just wondering if anyone has any similar experiences? Slightly anxious about what scan will show, thin lining etc! 
Fingers crossed for good mature follicles!


----------



## onefineday

hi hun

i never had a follicle scan, but can relate, as i also had a mc with clomid, at around 8 weeks. 5 years later i back on clomid ttc. i hope everything goes well and you have a wonderful pregnancy and a healthy baby xx:flower:


----------



## Topanga053

Hey Buttercup, so sorry to hear about your loss. :nope: It's such a traumatic experience.

DH and I got pregnant naturally last summer and learned at our 9 week scan in August that the pregnancy wasn't viable. It took me a couple of weeks to miscarry (even with medical intervention, gah!) and AF started again in October. 

My OB started me on 100mg of Clomid this cycle because my OPKs and progesterone results have been a little odd since the miscarriage. For awhile, we thought I wasn't ovulating. Now it looks like I was ovulating, but late. OB wanted to start me on Clomid just in case, although we're not doing the follicle scans. 

I hope everything goes well for you today!! How long have you and your partner been TTC?


----------



## Loup89

Buttercup_Way said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I've found such support in all your posts whilst coping with my miscarriage. Upsetting to hear so many of us go through this but a comfort to know we aren't alone.
> My partner and I are now TTC again. We lost our little one at 9 weeks, no signs of any problems until my 12 week scan on 2nd Jan showed no heartbeat. Had an ERPC the following day as my body wasn't registering the miscarriage.
> This miscarriage was our first pregnancy but also our first round of taking Clomid 50mg days 2-6.
> AF came on 7th Feb - 5 weeks after ERPC, we have now finished this cycle of Clomid awaiting Follicle scan (tomorrow, 18th Feb). Just wondering if anyone has any similar experiences? Slightly anxious about what scan will show, thin lining etc!
> Fingers crossed for good mature follicles!

Hi Buttercup, so sorry to hear about your loss x

After 3 years ttc I got my very first bfp in November but we lost our baby at 7 weeks on christmas eve. This was also my first round of 50mg clomid days 2-6. Af showed up on feb 10th So I've taken clomid again this cycle and now waiting to see if I ovulate, unfortunately I'm not monitored so its a bit of a guessing game but I'm giving it my best shot! What is it you were taking the clomid for? I have pcos and don't ovulate on my own.

If you need any support going through this I'm right there with you :)
I don't know about you but I felt so lucky when I got my bfp on first round and now I'm not sure what to think, worrying about how long it will take this time round.
How did your follicle scan go?


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Thank you so much for your kind replies, i am so sorry to hear about all your losses, makes me so sad to think so many people go through this. 

Onefineday - Hope everything goes well for you this time around, be thinking of you, hoping and praying we all have a healthy pregnancy very soon!! 

Topanga053 - Sorry to hear you had a difficult MC in the Summer, i have all my fingers crossed that everything works this time for you. My partner and i had been trying to conceive for 3 and half years, my doctor just told me to keep trying and time my ovulation etc. This didnt work! So i went to see another doctor who was lovely and referred me to a fertility specialist - I am so grateful she did as she has been a huge support to me. Like you my ovulation tests have been showing as negative so i was very anxious about my scan... After my scan yesterday i felt a little better. On my first round of 50mg Clomid i had 8 follicles measuring between 12-22 along with several smaller ones... This time however i only had 1 measuring at 17. I know you only need one to work its baby magic but i am little also a little concerned my lining was only 5.6. Last time it was 8.2!! Little on the weak side this time. How far along are you in your cycle?

Loup89 - So sorry to hear about your loss too... Christmas Eve, that must have been terrible! Im on clomid as i just dont ovulate on my own. My cycles were so varied, they would go from 22 days to 48 days so i was never able to keep a track of anything. 
I too was so happy to have a BFP on my first go of Clomid, i couldnt believe it, 3 and a half years and after one shot it worked!! Such a devastating hit to have to lost it. I still have my 7 week scan photo that breaks my heart everytime i see it. Its tucked away in my bedside table upstairs (cant bring myself to let it go yet). 
We seem to be going through this journey at the same time so be lovely to go through it with you! Ours timings are only days apart!
As stated above the scan went ok. She has told us to try every day this week as she believes this will be when it happens (based on a 35 day cycle)!! All fingers crossed!
So you must have just finished Clomid then! What are your cycles normally like? Any idea when your likely to ovulate? Must be difficult not being monitored as you have no idea what's happening! Were you monitored the first time around? 

Thank you ladies once again for replying!! Baby dust to us all!!! 
Look forward to hearing from you soon! Xx


----------



## Loup89

Any time of year isn't nice but having to spend time with our families and not be the miserable one in the corner was so hard.
Yep, all finished with clomid for the cycle so now just waiting to see what happens. My cycles were completely over the place as in maybe 3 periods a year but since 6-8 months ago when I made quite a few changes in my life they are getting shorter and shorter and about 35 days now but I still don't ovulate on my own.
I really don't know why I'm not being monitored, I wasn't the first cycle either, until I came on here I thought it was fairly normal not to be and now I've managed to get pregnant first time they say there is no reason it wont happen again so I'm still on 50mg not knowing whats going on. 

Do you know what day in your cycle you ovulated last time?
Opks don't seem to work for me, they never showed positive for me last cycle but obviously I did ovulate because I got pregnant.

Just got to hold on to the fact that it did happen first time for us so nothing to stop it happening again :) Do you have to go back and have anymore scans or tests? x


----------



## Buttercup_Way

On our first cycle of Clomid we ovulated between CD13-16 - Got our BFP 2 and a half weeks later. Hopefully it will be the same kind of timescale this cycle as we have been advised by our FS to dtd every other day for the rest of this week - Being so close to one anothers cycle it may be similar timing for you. 
OPKs have never worked for me, not even on Clomid, but like you said, we both fell pregnant so something is working. Are you tracking your bbt? 

We aren't having anymore scans as shes happy that we fell on Clomid so no reason why it wouldnt work again! She told us we get a scan on the first cycle and a scan after each time we miscarry (basically to check Clomid is doing its job) - I wouldnt worry too much that your not being monitored, you fell pregnant on your 1st go which shows it working for you. I pray you fall again this time!! That we both do!! :hugs:

Only worry for me at the moment is my lining following the miscarriage being at 5.6 - Just got to hope its strong enough... I have read up on ways to thicken it so will give anything a shot. 

How are you feeling Clomid? Any side effects? X


----------



## Loup89

Been a crazy few days for me and I'm feeling pretty run down but still trying to stay positive about this cycle!
I'm not tracking my bbt, I tried during the second year ttc but my temps were all over the place and now I'm doing shift work its just really difficult, I was very tempted to start trying again though.

Oh well at least its not just me not having any luck with opks, I've pretty much given up with them now and just going with the flow.
I wouldn't worry too much about your lining, I'm sure they would have said if it was a massive issue or given you something to thicken it. 

I personally don't get any symptoms from clomid at all, maybe its because I've only taken 50mg but either way I'm happy :) how about you?
Do you think you have ovulated yet? x


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Loup89 said:


> Been a crazy few days for me and I'm feeling pretty run down but still trying to stay positive about this cycle!
> I'm not tracking my bbt, I tried during the second year ttc but my temps were all over the place and now I'm doing shift work its just really difficult, I was very tempted to start trying again though.
> 
> Oh well at least its not just me not having any luck with opks, I've pretty much given up with them now and just going with the flow.
> I wouldn't worry too much about your lining, I'm sure they would have said if it was a massive issue or given you something to thicken it.
> 
> I personally don't get any symptoms from clomid at all, maybe its because I've only taken 50mg but either way I'm happy :) how about you?
> Do you think you have ovulated yet? x

Sorry to hear your feeling run down, mixture of work & anxiety has the same effect on me. Ive tried after my MMC to not let things like work get on top of me - But i know thats easier said than done! Just try and take it easy - Always here if you need to vent! :flower:

Im tempted to give tracking my BBT a go, if i dont fall this month i think ill start, as for OPK's, like you i have given up entirely! My body clearly doesnt like them and i hate seeing so many negative results! 

Great that you dont get any symptoms, first round i only had 1, same this time as well, tbh not a side effect id heard about but apparently it is... I have very real, very strange, very clear dreams! Both times on Clomid, for the 5 days each time i shut my eyes! Very weird :sleep:

Hoping ive ovulated but honestly ive no idea! FS said it would be this week but the ovulation calendar says it will be next week so im just trying to remain hopeful! Guess technically ill be starting my 2ww shortly! Thats the worse part, the waiting. How do you think this cycle is going for you? I keep hoping tinges near my ovaries are positive signs but i think thats probably more in my head! 

Take care of yourself, positive thinking all the way!! :dust:


----------



## Loup89

I never really thought about it before but I've been dreaming like crazy lately, I've actually woken up a few times and believed they were real!

Although I can't be sure, I definitely feel like I have ovulated I had pain on my left side over 20th and 21st and I felt a bit crampy yesterday as well but thats gone now. I think we are both now in the ttw, how exciting :) What's the bet these weeks go very slowly. I'm going to try and relax and not keep looking out for symptoms but its easier said than done.

Well I have a day off tomorrow, going to see my mum as I've not seen her for a few weeks. She usually stops me worrying and getting too ahead of myself so its probably just what I need right now.

Did you have a nice weekend?
Got much planned to distract yourself from going crazy this week? 
x


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Hey, lovely to hear from you!

How are you feeling?
You and I are certainly on the same page at the moment! Dreams are odd arent they!! Can only be a good sign though.

It is exciting, no matter how much you try and convince yourself to not think about it. Every night when my partners asleep im googling everything down to symptoms and timescales lol - Cant seem to help myself. 
We went through our tracking of last week and we reckon, based on cramping and discomfort in my left ovary we ovulated between 19th-21st so im right there with you!
Fingers crossed!!! 

Lovely plan for tomorrow then, spending time with your Mum. Mums always have a way of defusing any worry!! :flower:

Had an okay weekend. I went to my cousins wedding which was difficult as my cousin is due 2 days before i was... She is sporting a beautiful bump which hurt i have to admit but i put it to one side and just tried to think positively. 
Apart from that it was lovely. Went on a long walk with our dogs - Nearly killed me lol!! How was your weekend? Up to anything exciting? 

I get married on the 29th March so i have that to take my mind of things a little... Though saying that i have booked a venue whereby they issue a planner, she seems to have taken complete control lol! Probably a blessing in disguise but for the next 2 weeks i think ill steal some of it back to do myself!

What are your plans for distracting yourself? I find a spring clean of the house every week (much to my partners annoyance, especially when the rugby is on and im hoovering underneath him lol), helps to fill in a quiet day. My house has never looked so shiny!!

Have a wonderful day with your Mum tomorrow!! Keep me posted with new symptoms.

PS. I bought on ebay a BBT digital tracker which came with a free chart! Only £3.97 - Just in case this month fails im going to give it a shot!! 

:dust::hugs:


----------



## Loup89

Oh no not dreaded google! Don't worry I'm addicted to googling too its awful I find myself searching for the most stupid things I may as well search if pain in my left toe is a pregnancy symptom!

Congratulations on the wedding!! wow, thats really soon. Have you got everything sorted? Bet you're excited :) don't let your planner take over too much if you don't want her to hun, its your day.
Funnily enough I also have the same thing to keep me distracted as I'll be getting Married on June 22nd, I actually don't know what I'd do right now if I wasn't sorting table cloths and bridesmaid dresses, I sometimes think the distraction from ttc is what helped me get pregnant last time.

Sounds like a busy weekend, can't have been easy with your cousin pregnant though :( its so hard I know, my manager is pregnant and due within days of when I would have been, luckily I only see her once a week but its just that horrible reminder we don't need. Good on you for putting it to one side and being positive. 
Aw, I love going for long walks, what dogs have you got? I have 2 nightmares, a bullmastiff and the other I'm convinced in a cross with something but definitely has staffy in her, shes so tiny though but maybe thats just compared to the other one.

Fingers crossed that you wont even need to use your bbt tracker! I think I may do the same though but we'll see what happens this cycle first, its not over yet :)

Any new symptoms to drive you crazy? x


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Congratulations to you too!! How exciting! Everything going to plan so far? Everything for ours is pretty much sorted. Just the little odd bits here and there to do... Table plan needs finishing, 1 more wedding dress fitting with the bridesmaids etc and a sweet table to plan. 

Know what you mean about google, found myself searching whether itchy arms was an early detection last night! Only when i say it out loud did i realise how daft it was! 

We have 2 Springer Spaniels, far too much energy but be lost without them. 

Ive been having a few noticeable heart palpitations, last time i fell pregnant, about a week before i got my :bfp: i had them really bad whilst at the Cinema. Cramping on and off but doesnt last long and very mild. I also feel really over the top happy at the moment, so thats me at the moment. What about you? Any new symptoms? 

Hope day with Mum went well! Look forward to hearing from you 

Lets [-o&lt; neither of us need the BBT!


----------



## Loup89

Its all going pretty well, my wedding dress arrived in the shop much earlier than expected and I needed no alterations so I was very happy with that! I've actually not found it too stressful, we've had the odd moment with shoes and a photographer stressing us out but other than that I've really enjoyed it. Hope its been the same for you.

I've noticed cramping but like you said its very mild and doesn't last long at all. When I was pregnant I had quite bad cramping from about week 4 but then there is no saying if that was good or bad because it ended in mc. The thing is though I'm sure my boobs were hurting by now, they usually do about 2 weeks before af but I've had nothing yet. I'm very tired though, I slept for 11 hours last night and I feel like I could do another 11 easy and its only half 9! It could just be stress with work though so we'll see!

Lol that did make me laugh, the itchy arms things, ttc turns us a little crazy I'm sure, I googled sore throat and twitchy eye, I'll let you know if any turn out to be symptoms ;) haha! 

Seeing my mum did me the world of good, don't know what I would have done lately without her, my OH and this site lately. 
Do you think you will test early? I'm determinded to hold on and not do it maybe just to believe its possible for as long as I can :)

Hope you're having a nice evening lovely, its my day off tomorrow and I'm spending it cleaning the house so I'm sure I'll be popping on here at some point :)


----------



## Buttercup_Way

That is good, saves spending that extra on alterations. Ive only had to have the sides taken in a little, luckily the length was perfect (pretty sure thats down to my very high heels tho). Havent found it stressful at all, friends of mine have previously had weddings and they were tearing their hair out towards the final months. In a way i think our MC took the stress off us a little... Our hearts just werent in it. Now its only 4 wks away, still calm and starting to look forward to it. All good!

Nice to know ur cramping is on cue with mine, i think from what ive read its a good sign to have mild ones so hopefully everything is on track - I had bad cramps last time and like u said, we ended with MC's. I dont get any breast soreness at all, with AF or with my last pregnancy which is a bit of a let down really as its such a common symptom - Try not to worry that your not getting any yet, i do believe every pregnancy is different and its still quite early for us yet. 
Try and get as much :sleep: as you can and not let work weigh you down to much :hugs: i think after my MC i have it in my head to give my body whatever it asks for - Those Maltesar Bunnies at the moment are my guilt pleasure!

Lol - Im so glad u google similar things! My OH thinks im mad! 

Feel the same as you do, so grateful for this site, OH, Mum and of course you! Never thought id be lucky enough to find someone as lovely as you in exactly the same stage as me! So thank you for staying in touch... :hugs:

I was going to ask u when u were thinking of testing... Im not sure... Based on a 35 day cycle i should be due for AF on 13th March so contemplated testing on Sunday 10th - What do you think? Do u have a date in mind to test? 

Have a lovely day off tomorrow! Enjoy the house cleaning :dishes:

I get alerts for this thread so im sure we speak again tomorrow!

Take care lovely! X


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Quick update, been having mild cramping on and off all day today. Noticed more CM as the days gone on so that's new to me. 
Also a lot more frequent trips to the bathroom since lunchtime. Went 3 times in the space of 50 mins this evening! 
Could be good, could be nothing... Hoping for the best!

Hope you had a lovely day off! N e thing new to report?


----------



## Loup89

Well I wrote you a nice long message yesterday on friday and then my internet crashed and I've not been able to get back on!

Aw thanks, Its been so nice to find you on here too, I can't believe how close our cycles are and we both got pregnant first time on clomid and both getting married soon, spooky  lets hope we both get pregnant around the same time again.

All your symptoms sound like really promising signs! How amazing are those malteaser bunnies too, I've not had any this year because I can't seem to stop once I've bought the first one!
I've noticed more cm the past few days, it was a symptom from last time too but then it could just be from ovulation. I'm still really tired too, I woke up at 9am Friday and needed to go lie down by 4pm! I've also got a horrible headache today but still don't feel anything significant.

I don't know why but I seem to think I may have ovulated quite early this cycle but I could be wrong so if it was a 28 day cycle AF would be due 10th March, I was considering testing then but I'm going to try and hold off a little longer. It all depends on if I think af will show, I hate seeing BFNs so I'm going to see how long I can last. I know if you test though I'll probably cave in haha.

Hows your weekend going? x


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Try not to be too disheartened that you haven't felt anything too significant - So many women have absolutely no indication at all and still get that BFP. Without meaning to raise your hopes up too high a change in CM, headaches and feeling tired are all quite strong, positive signs. 
Unfortunately for me, due to having pre-cancer cells lining my cervix i suffer with CM all day every day (im sorry if that's a little TMI), so its very difficult for me to use it as any indication at all. 

Is a 28 Day Cycle normal for you? If so i think that's very promising! I tested the day before AF was due with my first, i honestly don't think ill make it that far this time... I'm still holding onto testing Sun 10th - If you can hold off testing till then hopefully that morning will bring us both BFP's. 
With that in mind this week is bound to be the slowest one of all lol! Not even the Wedding seems to be a distraction. 

My weekend has been ok thank you. Unfortunately all the previous cramping, twinges etc have completely vanished! Leaving me feeling a little disheartened today but I'm trying to keep my hopes up. 
How was your weekend? Lots of RnR i hope!! 

:dust:


----------



## Loup89

I know, its so frustrating that symptoms could be pregnancy or could be just about anything. Don't worry there isn't a lot thats tmi, I've learnt that from coming on here lol, that doesn't sound very nice for you though hun :hugs: My cramping has also completely gone, never know maybe thats a good thing.

No, sadly a 28 day cycle is nothing close to what I normally get. Due to me having PCOS my cycles are all over the place, sometimes I only get af every 3 months but its not been that bad for a while. I spoke to my doctor after the mc and he gave me the impression that if I'm taking clomid days 2-6 that it might be something close to a 28 day cycle but of course that would only be if I ovulated and if I haven't af might not even show at all. How about you? Are your cycles regular even without ovulation?

My weekend has been pretty boring to be honest, I'm still at work at half 8 on a Sunday evening which is never fun, I never normally work Sunday evenings just because they drive me insane with bordem! 

I'll try and hold on til 10th also, I may have to start using opks again just to satisfy my poas addiction haha


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Pre-Cancer cells have been an issue for a few yrs now and unfortunately after Cauterisations to repair them failed its just something i try to manage. On a plus side ive had normal smear results for over a year now so im hoping its all calmed down. 

If both our cramping has stopped lets hold onto that being a good sign! You know AF is coming when those cramps get worse so from my point of view they can remain at bay! 

Sometimes every 3 months must have been a nightmare with trying to track. Clomid will hopefully regulate your cycles a little for you. 
Before Clomid my cycles would vary from 25 days to 49 days. Luckily Aug and Sept last yr both resulted in 32 day cycles for me so my FS told me to use that timescale for future ones on Clomid. This time, i was told to base my cycle length from the day of my ERPC to the day AF came - 35 Days! Thats what im basing this month on. Would love to have regular 28 day cycles but with the assumption i O'd when i think i did i don't think that's likely for me. I pray it is for you though - FX'd for you!

You poor thing still being at work, hopefully you wont be working too much later. You did make me smile with the OPKs lol... That could have an adverse effect though if they came out positive... Completely throw you for the month.

Hope you make it till Sunday to test... Be lovely to have BFPs at the same time! Go through 12 weeks of mixed emotions together!! 

I will let you know if i cave but ill do my best not too. 
Keep me posted lovely! X


----------



## Loup89

Thats great news you've had normal smear tests for over a year, fingers crossed it stays that way for you. 

Cramping returned last night for a few minutes and a tiny bit today but its still so minimal I could almost be tricked into believing its all in my head! How about you? Had anymore?

I just thought that If we test on Sunday Its mothers day right? How amazing would that be if we got our bfps, hopefully this is our last without a little one to hold.
I haven't even thought too much about how I will feel when I next get a bfp, its going to be pretty scary, I think my doctor might start blocking my calls haha.

How you getting on hun? Anything new to report? x


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Lovely to hear from you!

Also have an update: 
Cramping became worse for me as the days went on, started mild first thing, with noticeable pinches in my ovaries around lunchtime, by about 4pm i felt really wobbly - My hands had the shakes, i felt needed a major sugar intake (Not sure if thats normal) and since ive been home i have a dull ache type of cramp every now and then. Also, an odd one id love your opinion on, when i sneeze, my left ovary hurts! Normal?! Im not sure! But now im sat here writing this, i feel completely normal again!

I hadn't put Mothers Day and Sunday together - Gosh im an awful daughter lol! But yes wouldnt that be lovely!! I think we definitely need to hold off until then... Could be a sign - Not that i believe in those kind of things but TTC has definitely made me a little more open to the imagination. 

I think id be exactly the same with my next BFP! The fear of it happening again will be hard to deal with - Its also so long from the day you find out until a scan!! Luckily we will both have one at 7 weeks, although my last 7 week one was absolutely normal, its the 12 week one thats going to be longest more anxious wait. 

How do you think you feel this month? Some ppl say they just feel pregnant, ive not experienced that yet though. Our cramping seems to be on cue with one another which is promising for similar testing times. 
What HPT do you use? I have 4 of the Clearblue Digitals upstairs - Last one said 1-2 weeks pregnant!! Pray i dont see a Not Pregnant! 

Does ur OH know ur planning to test Sunday? X


----------



## Loup89

Glad you're feeling ok now and hope they were all good signs earlier! Is it how you normally feel before af or different?

Lol don't worry it was only when someone mentioned it at work I put the two together and remembered it was mothers day, I've then had to rush online and get a present sorted  I don't really believe in signs either but what lovely timing it would be. 

To me it seems crazy how quick the time has gone since my mc, when I was pregnant a week seemed to be more like a year! 
Why will we both have a scan at 7 weeks? Did you have a private one before? I was desperate to have an early scan but they said I didn't need to and everything would more than likely be ok.

I really wanted to just feel different so I would know for sure I was pregnant but to be honest I feel totally normal. I did say "after this baby" earlier and then completely freaked myself out, I'm 99% sure its just because its on my mind constantly. I haven't even mentioned testing to my OH only because he said he doesn't think I'm pregnant and even went and bought me wine earlier, I really didn't want to get mad at him for doing something I know he thinks was nice but it really annoyed me. I think he just doesn't want me to get my hopes up but we all do a little each month surely?

I use the really cheapie test strips mainly because I use so many. When I found out I was pregnant I used 12 pregnancy tests! I had 10 cheapies and then bought 2 clearblue digitals I don't think I could believe what I was seeing. I even tested one with water to check they weren't dodgey haha. I still have a picture on my phone of the digital, I didn't get a scan picture so stupid as it sounds I feel its all I have left.

What about your OH? Hope he's being a little more supportive than mine (bless him, he tries!)


----------



## Buttercup_Way

The only symptom i ever experience before AF are period pains. Nothing else at all so i am hoping for the best. 

I'm so sorry i just assumed you would have had a 7 week scan as your on Clomid? Quite surprised you didnt... I had a scan at exactly 7 weeks, we had a scan photo and told the little one had a good strong heartbeat. Still have the photo in my drawer upstairs safe and sound. We have never been private but once we had been referred to our Fertility Specialist she met with us and explained the procedures. Next time i get a BFP, i was told to contact her and she would book me in for scan to check everythings ok, especially following a MC. Are you with a Fertility Specialist or are just being seen by your GP? Thinking that might be the reason? 

I know how desperate it is to want to feel different, but honestly, its amazing how many people have cramping alone when they get their BFPs. Our minds during this time are all over place so how your feeling is completely normal. I talk to my OH about the baby without even realising im do it. He knows im hoping to test at some point before AF is due but doesnt know when. 
Understand completely how the wine annoyed you, would have annoyed me too. Like you said though he has your best interests at heart, no one wants to see someone they love go through heartache. Bless his lil cottons, hes probably trying to protect you! But trust me sweety, i promise you, we all do it! Just look at these forums, there are so many women out there going through this! Men are never going to understand the true emotions that assist TTC for a woman - Our hormones, levels and bodies go through so much (even more so on Clomid) so dont be hard on yourself!! Thats what this site is for... To talk to people who do understand and are going through the same thing :hugs: 

Its not stupid at all to have that photo on your phone... I will never let go of my scan pic, little one was only tiny but the photo is amazing!

Always here if you need me!! Xx


----------



## Loup89

No, sadly they have offered me nothing at all. No scans whilst taking clomid and no early scan if I get pregnant :( the hospital did speak to me after my mc asked lots of questions and said I could maybe request an early scan on the next pregnancy but no promises I'd get one. I was given clomid by my fertility specialist and just left to it, once I got pregant my gp basically said there was no reason to contact her as she had done her bit and they don't tend to have any involvment once you become pregnant! Well I think I'll see for myself next time and not just rely on what one person says. 
I was due to have a lap/dye & hysteroscopy the same day I miscarried. Obviously it was already cancelled because I was pregnant but now I'm struggling to even speak to anyone at the hospital to see if I need to be booked back in, so frustrating!
You're very lucky, they seem to be a lot more helpful where you are maybe I should be a little more pushy next time.

Thanks lovely :) its so much easier to come on here and have a chat/rant to people who understand. Even my close friends don't understand because they either don't want children or aren't in the same position, I even had a friend tell me she knew exactly what I was going through because she had an abortion last year!!! Welllll you can imagine how that went down.

I'm very tired today :( not a symptom though just because I only had 3 hours sleep before work this morning! My head was hurting so much I couldn't sleep, can't wait to go home at 3pm and have a nap 

How you feeling today? Are you struggling to not test yet? 

Hope your days going better than mine! Falling asleep at my desk here x


----------



## Buttercup_Way

I do feel for you i really do... I would do your best to demand an early scan - Its not fair, especially following a MC, for you to wait 12 weeks! At the end of the day, when a pregnant woman feels the smallest of pains and goes to A&E they will always be given a scan to ensure everything is ok - I would be pushy if i were you, you have been through so much and an early scan can provide so much comfort - With Clomid we all run the risks of multiples so this is also seen at a 7 week scan along with lining thickness and development, all good to know for the upcoming weeks of the crucial stage for a pregnant woman. 

I had the dye test done last year before taking Clomid so my FS could rule out blocked tubes - Well worth doing, i was very anxious of having a blocked tube due to our struggle to conceive naturally - Luckily mine were all clear and the procedure isnt painful at all. After however, the cramping was unbearable! I wont lie it absolutely killed but it does ease quite quickly!

She knows how you feel following an abortion!?! Thats the last thing you wanted to hear!!! How is that anywhere near what we you are going through! Seriously!! Honestly dont think anyone knows the true extent of how much a MC can affect you until you have had one. My close friends are the same, no one has been through this, they either have their babies or arent planning on having them.

Sorry to hear your so sleepy today! Hope you get home and manage to get some winks. Wrap up all cosy and have a lovely tea. Hows the head now? Any better?

Today's been weird for me actually, i was knackered when i got up, no energy, no enthusiasm and when my Mum sent me a text today i burst into tears. Im thinking maybe its just because she is off to Egypt, my best friend is away for 9 days and i think i just felt all emotional. Id planned to come and here and leave you another message just for some company but i was bombarded at work and just havent had the time. Home now and completely shattered!! 

I have been so tempted to test - I have resisted though as im only CD 28 at the moment and thats just too early for me having a 35 DC. What about you? Any sneaky trips to the bathroom? :blush:

Also, i received my BBT thermometer and chart - Out of curiousity reallly and to see how it all work i started testing 3 days ago. No idea if it means anything but it started at 98.23F and today was 98.37F. So if we have unsuccessful rounds this time might be worth tracking - Its easier than i thought and takes no time! 

Hope your feeling better sweety! :hugs:


----------



## Loup89

Well I just believed my gp last time and never bothered contacting my fs but I will next time. I was given 3 months of clomid whilst on the waiting list for my lap, which I thought was a bit pointless because if I had blocked tubes it wouldn't have worked anyway! I think knowing that at least one of my tubes is ok sort of helped me around the time of my mc. Instead of being in hospital possibly finding out I had two blocked tubes I was left heartbroken because I was miscarring but at least it meant I could get pregnant. Sometimes that thought helps and others it doesn't.

I'm definitely guilty of not realising how devastating mc can be before it happened, I was never one of those that said I knew how they were feeling though so I don't get why others do it, just got to try and tell yourself they mean well.

I spent my evening on the sofa with lots of cuddles from one of the dogs and will be doing the same tonight I hope! Headache isn't too bad at the moment but still feels like its not gone away completely.

I hope you're a little less busy today! Typical that everyone seems to go away at the same time, a holiday would be lovely right about now. Have you got any plans to keep you busy? I'm always here for a bit of company if you need a chat :)

I'm the same, I really want to test but I know its pointless, Sunday will only be day 29 so that could well be too early still and I don't want to get disappointed too many times in one week lol. Thats good your thermometer arrived, you're all prepared  I might have a look online in a bit, makes sense to give it a go should be a lot more reliable than opks seem to be.

I sound/feel like I'm getting a cold and now I've said my headache has almost gone it seems to be coming back argghhh :( such a moaner lately, I'm feeling very sorry for my OH and work collegues haha x


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Agreed, a holiday would be lovely, especially if this rain continues.
Spending some quality time with my OH this weekend so that will be nice. Do you have any plans? 

Works a little more manageable today, just popped home for some lunch - So hungry atm! 

Sorry to hear your not feeling well, that headache doesnt seem to want to leave does it. Not sure how you cope but im completely paranoid about taking medicine to ease headaches/cramps during my 2WW - I realise how daft it probably is but i cant seem to help myself fearing the worse. 

Temp today was 98.75F - Its risen again! Holding onto that being a positive sign but you just dont know. Feel completely different this month - Last night i jumped out of bed with awful heart palpitations accompanied with the feeling of being sick. Passed after a few minutes but shook me a little. 

Hope you start to feel better! Are you still hoping to test Sunday or are you concerned its too early? X


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Hey,
How are you doing today? Hope your headache has subsided.
I'm currently sat at home whilst my OH watches a film im not particularly fond of so i thought id come online and write you a message. 

Today has felt completely normal, no cramps, no twinges and a drop in my BBT. Preparing myself for a BFN. I think ive been so hopeful that perhaps theres no harm in at least being prepared - Always next month (trying to look on the bright side).

Went to meet with our wedding planner at the venue this afternoon. Less than 3 weeks to go which im starting to look forward too. Hows your wedding plans coming along?

So how are you feeling? Anything new to report?

Look after yourself!
Spk soon! X


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Hey - Not heard from you in a while but i thought i would update you... I took 2 pregnancy tests yesterday and 2 today... And... I can happily confirm that all 4 were :bfp: 

I cant believe it!! Pregnant 1-2 Weeks!!!!!! Called my FS and left her message to book me in for an early scan. Based on when they date the pregnancy i am currently 4w3d!!!

I have all my fingers crossed for you!

Hope to hear from you soon!!


----------



## Loup89

Hey,

Sorry I've been so busy last few days I've not managed to get on here! 
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!! I really hope this is it for you now, what an amazing weekend you've had!
Sadly mine was BFN :( not even a hint of a line so I'm not hopeful that things will change, I don't feel anything other than these headaches which I think are stress related.

Did you get anymore symptoms? I'm just gonna wait for AF now, its too upsetting to keep seeing only one line :( although I don't even feel like AF is coming! What a frustrating day! 
Sorry to put a downer on things. I can honestly say after hearing how similar our stories are I'm so made up for you, normally I just get very jealous lol. I'm sure I'll get there at some point xx


----------



## Buttercup_Way

I'm so sorry yours was -ve! I was so hoping we could move to 1st trimester together. Try not too lose hope, you are still very early to be testing. Best advice i can give is to wait for AF like you said, if she doesnt come test again. Your periods were all over the place so guessing you were on a 28 day cycle could have been completely off, you may be on a longer cycle. I recently read a post of a woman who thought she was on a 27 day cycle, tested -ve, waiting until CD49 and as AF hadnt come she tested +ve! 
She had no symptoms at all!!

The only symptoms i had which were a true indicator to me were heart palpitations and cramping! I have awful bad ovary pain as well! Hoping that eases to rule out ectopic. 

Try, as hard as it is, to stay positive! What CD are you now? X 
:hugs:


----------



## Loup89

I'm on cd 29, its so annoying just not having a clue. I think if I ovulated much later then we have missed our chance anyway because my OH was so busy with work we didn't get much chance to BD after around 27th.

I could look into things and say I have every symptom under the sun but I know there is a reason for each one and I'm looking for things that just aren't there. I really hoped we could move across together too, I'll still keep you posted because you never know I suppose but to save myself disappointment I've pretty much counted myself out this month.

With my last pregnancy I didn't even test until CD39 haha you'd think I would have guessed by then!

It gives me so much hope though to know that you got pregnant again! x


----------



## Loup89

Oh forgot to ask..what CD were you on when you tested?


----------



## Buttercup_Way

CD29 is early... Especially if you tested CD39 on your last pregnancy but i do understand why you tested! 
I tested CD31 last time and again...Yesterday was CD31 also - I think due to the fact that i got a follicle scan and my FS basically told me when to BD is what worked for me - Without her i wouldn't have had a clue.
What was your last cycle... From your MC to your AF? 

Our situations were identical so if it is a BFN this month it will be down to timing like you say. We only have that small gap in which to fall... Its hard to try and make that happen. I think my partner was close to going on strike towards the end!!


----------



## Loup89

My cycle after mc was 50 days!! crazy! 
I guess I could be testing too early but we'll see, don't want to get my hopes up so I'll assume af is on the way and anything else if a bonus :)

How did your OH react? I bet you both can't believe it x


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Thats the best way to be... Wait for AF, sooner she comes, the sooner you can try again and the longer she takes... U never know! 

50 days!! Gosh, then without giving you false hope i really dont think you would be getting AF this soon so testing today was unlikely to be positive. Even if you are pregnant. I would say by CD40-45, if she hasnt come, test again! Thats more accurate based on your last cycle. Seems a million miles away i know but try and base it on a 50DC. Thats what i did testing only 4 days before AF was due. I have read about so many women who have longer cycles between MC and AF and the same, give or take a week happen with the next cycle! 

OH was happy, he never shows too much emotion, not very good at that but both very happy. Fear is overriding us at the moment.

Keep me posted tho - All FX'd for you! Xx


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Hey, hows it going? N e thing new to report?
I have had to get in touch with my FS and shes scanning us early to rule out an ectopic pregnancy. A lot of ovary pain and cramping - Bit of a worry. Was told if it gets worse to go to A&E!
Wait n see i guess.
Hope your ok! X


----------



## Loup89

I hope you're ok?! How did the scan go if you've had it yet?

Nothing new to report, no af and still getting bfn :( don't feel anything either so I doubt I ovulated. Will give it one more week and then going to see my GP & ring my FS.

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Buttercup_Way

My Scan is on Monday 25th March unfortunately - Seems to be taking forever to come around.
Nearly went to A&E on Saturday with severe shoulder pain and cramping... It luckily passed but the signs arent looking too great at the moment. I have a lot of pain in my ovary which shoots from one side to another. 
We also have someone at work with the Parvovirus B19 which is harmful to pregnant woman and ive been in contact with this particular member of staff alot - This can lead to heart failure and miscarriage for the baby! Just one thing after another!! 

No AF yet? How many days is it now in your cycle? Must be so frustrating. The not knowing!

Still keeping my fingers crossed for you!! X


----------



## MamaElla003

I got pregnant with my second cycle of Clomid. Unfortunately, it ended with D&C. My DP and I will go TTC again once I get my period back! :happydance:


----------



## Buttercup_Way

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. 
Lots of luck with your next round of Clomid. Hopefully you will get your AF very soon so you can start to TTC again!


----------



## MamaElla003

Buttercup_Way said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your loss.
> Lots of luck with your next round of Clomid. Hopefully you will get your AF very soon so you can start to TTC again!

Thank you so much!  this forum has been my haven for the past few days. I had my D&C last Saturday and I'm still in pain, physically and emotionally. Good thing I found you guysss! :)


----------



## Buttercup_Way

I also found these forums such a support during my MMC in January. Met a wonderful girl on here going through the exact same thing and shes helped pull me through! 

As im sure you have read in our previous posts i am currently pregnant, 5w4d with an early scan on Monday from my 2nd round of Clomid - Try and see it as reassurance that it can happen soon after a D&C! Took 5 weeks for my AF to arrive and i fell 2 weeks later!

The pain both emotionally and physically does ease, but it takes time. If you have any worries or just need to talk then dont hesitate to get in touch! 

:hugs:


----------



## MamaElla003

Buttercup_Way said:


> I also found these forums such a support during my MMC in January. Met a wonderful girl on here going through the exact same thing and shes helped pull me through!
> 
> As im sure you have read in our previous posts i am currently pregnant, 5w4d with an early scan on Monday from my 2nd round of Clomid - Try and see it as reassurance that it can happen soon after a D&C! Took 5 weeks for my AF to arrive and i fell 2 weeks later!
> 
> The pain both emotionally and physically does ease, but it takes time. If you have any worries or just need to talk then dont hesitate to get in touch!
> 
> :hugs:

I forgot to say CONGRATULATIONS!!! :hugs::kiss: I'm wishing you a Healthy pregnancy for the next 34 weeks!!!

Your message made me cry, in a good way! Just when I'm about to lose hope, you came and saved me. I'm not even exaggerating! THANK YOU!!! :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Bless your heart! There is no need to thank me, i'm so pleased i was able to help! :hugs:

Its always a huge support to talk to someone who is going through or has been through the same thing... Gives us all a little hope and courage in dealing with the heartache. 

I have a subscription to this thread so anytime you feel down ill do my best to come online and offer as much support as possible! 

It was only January i had my D&C and i remember it like it was yesterday! We will never forget the angel we lost but Clomid in my eyes, and im sure yours, is a miracle medicine!! :flower: You fell pregnant on your 2nd round, thats really great... So you know it can happen. Some people say a MC is the bodys way of preparing you for a very healthy pregnancy! I tried looking at it in a similar way - If my first baby had continued to grow with the problems it obviously had, it would have made things so much harder later down the line! Try and be positive!! The first few months after a MC are apparently your most fertile!!! Lets hold on to that hope for you!!

Right i best go cook my OH's dinner! Take care... Hopefully speak soon!

:dust:


----------



## MamaElla003

Buttercup_Way said:


> Bless your heart! There is no need to thank me, i'm so pleased i was able to help! :hugs:
> 
> Its always a huge support to talk to someone who is going through or has been through the same thing... Gives us all a little hope and courage in dealing with the heartache.
> 
> I have a subscription to this thread so anytime you feel down ill do my best to come online and offer as much support as possible!
> 
> It was only January i had my D&C and i remember it like it was yesterday! We will never forget the angel we lost but Clomid in my eyes, and im sure yours, is a miracle medicine!! :flower: You fell pregnant on your 2nd round, thats really great... So you know it can happen. Some people say a MC is the bodys way of preparing you for a very healthy pregnancy! I tried looking at it in a similar way - If my first baby had continued to grow with the problems it obviously had, it would have made things so much harder later down the line! Try and be positive!! The first few months after a MC are apparently your most fertile!!! Lets hold on to that hope for you!!
> 
> Right i best go cook my OH's dinner! Take care... Hopefully speak soon!
> 
> :dust:

Aww, thank you so much! I'm trying to look at it that way, too! I'm only 22 but the doctor said my clock is ticking and my only shot at having babies is to do it now. (Severe PCOS). My dad got mad at me for a little while when I told him I was pregnant last February, but he hugged me after about an hour! BUT NOW, I have his and my mother's blessing! They told me that they're willing to do anything to make all of these possible.

I told my DP and my mother about this site and they told me to stick around, and I WILL!!! This is my first night here and I've already had my share of tears of hope and joy because of the thoughtfulness and love of all the people here, most specially of people like you! May God bless you and your baby all the time. Again, thank you!!

Take care while preparing for dinner!! Talk to you soon! :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Hey Ladies,

Loup89 - How are doing? Any sign of AF yet? Been keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

MamaElla003 - How are you feeling? Hope your okay! Lovely to read above that you have your Mum and Dads support - Provides such comfort knowing you have family there for you... Sorry to hear you have severe PCOS, i dont have this im afraid so dont know too much about it. You wouldnt think at 22 your clock would be ticking, but you are in the right hands and gotta look forward to taking your next round of Clomid! 
Im 27 so having been trying for over 3 and a half years has felt like a lifetime!! Praying this one sticks!! 

Hope to hear from you both soon! Take care X


----------



## Loup89

I'm been trying to find time to get on here and see how you're doing but work has got me this week, I'm shattered!

Well something very weird is happening! No af, no bfp :( BUT I've been having ewcm for past few days and pains on my left side, I decided not to look too much into it but then yesterday I got really sore boobs which like I said before I get up to 2 weeks before af! I wish my body would make sense sometimes but oh well!

More importantly how are you feeling? Have you had anymore pain? I've been thinking of you lovely x

MamaElla003 - sorry to see you've suffered a loss too, I also have pcos and had a mc in december but I've found such support on here and trying to look ahead now :)


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Good to hear from you! Symptoms sounding hopeful, sore breasts can mean both AF & pregnancy so you never know. How many days into ur cycle are you now? Remember you saying it wasn't until later on you got your BFP. 
I really do have my fingers crossed for you! 

I'm still not great, pain gets worse and comes in waves. I feel quite faint at times too with accompanied shoulder pain. Trying to hold out until our scan on Monday but we are both preparing for the worse. Even our FS said we can't rule the ectopic out! Going in for blood tests tomorrow as I have to check for anti bodies in my system to rule out the chance of getting this Parvovirus B19! Been in contact with someone at work who has it - So angry she was allowed to come in and put someone pregnant at risk! Just adds to it all atm!

Would love to hear some gd news from u!! R u planning on seeing ur GP soon? Seeing as its been a while since ur last AF. 

Again, so good to hear from you! Xx


----------



## Loup89

Sorry to hear you're still in pain hun :( Its so frustrating, you see so many women getting pregnant so easily and having what seems to be an easy pregnancy but not only do we have to wait years we have to go through all this stress as well :( just doesn't seem fair sometimes but I have everything crossed for you, please keep me updated on what happens Monday. I used to work in a restaurant quite a few years back and the amount of people coming in with various illnesses used to really wind me up, they'd be serving elderly and pregnant women with no consideration at all. Good luck for tomorrow, how long until you get the results back for the blood test?

AFM - I'm beginning to think that maybe I'm ovulating now? I definitely don't think I'm pregnant and I never ever get ewcm, because I don't ovulate on my own. Its only a possibility and I'm not sure if what ovulating this late means for getting pregnant but gotta try and keep my hopes up! x


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Blood taken, need to wait about a week for results so will call on Wednesday! Im hoping its a virus im already immune too because apparently most would have been exposed to it as a child. I know what you mean about people coming in with various illnesses inflicting them onto others - Others who are vulnerable - Isnt right!

So, you think you could be ovulating? So late as well.. But then your cycles are all over the place, especially after a miscarriage! This could be a little hope for you... If you can start to DTD as much as you can for a bit. Every other day or so perhaps? I think thats what they recommend then at least your giving it everything you can. 
Might pay to start tracking your BBT - So many women use them, they are meant to be great. They will tell you when you have ovulated as there is quite a dip on the chart. 
Such a nuisance that we struggle with OPK's!! 
I know you dont want to get your hopes up, i do know how you feel but its not over until AF shows.. So you just dont know. Maybe seeing the Doc might help, possibly get some bloods taken or... I actually had a scan booked for a week after AF was due, if i hadnt had it yet and was getting BFNs. Basically the scan was booked in to see what was stopping AF from coming.. My FS also told me that she can see from the scan if AF is nearly ready to start... Might be worth asking about. 

So apart from all this worry, stress and general feeling like everyone else out there has it so easy lol - How are you? How are your Wedding plans coming along? 
I had my last dress fitting on Tue! All sorted now... I am wearing a Mori Lee 4816 if you fancied googling it - Very pretty but so not me! Then again like everyone says, on your Wedding day its good to go with something different...! I do feel a bit of a marshmellow though!! Im a size 8 but its had to be taken in so i just hope it fits next Friday! Lol! 

Look forward to hearing from you soon! 

:dust:


----------



## Loup89

We were advised to dtd every other day and we've so far managed that for the past week, not sure how I've been so busy with work I feel exhausted!
I still don't know whats going on but at the moment I don't even have time for a drs appointment (maybe I'm trying to find excuses lol) but I will give it one more week and then book in.

I also bought a thermometer and was going to start tracking my bbt from beginning of next cycle, didn't know if starting mid way would show anything.

Oh wow, your dress is AMAZING! I wish I could get away with something like that, I wasn't brave enough and mine is quite simple, I'll try and see if I can find it online. Plans are coming along ok, I've no motivation to do the invites though, its such a boring job to do after the first 10 lol. How about you? Are you all set? What date is it you're getting married? 
Have you thought about people guessing you're pregnant if your not drinking or anything? When I was pregnant before christmas and everyone was going for drinks I found it quite hard to keep it quiet, in the end I said wine had been giving me really bad hangovers so I was drinking 'vodka' & coke haha.

Hope you're feeling better now, still got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Work is keeping you pretty busy then! Least in a way its making time fly by for you. Great that your dtd every other day - Lets hope you are Ov'ing late - Keep your wits about you for implantation pain!
Though saying that the 2 times ive fallen ive never detected this! 

I started my BBT tracking randomly in my cycle and saw it gradually to go up and at one point dramatically increase... Really just tried to get used to it and track until my period. See if your temp detected when AF was due.

Im sure your dress is stunning! We sent our invites out at the very last min lol! Was a boring and tedious job to undertake! 
Everything set - Nothing left to do really - Wedding is 29 March... Too late now if ive forgotten anything lol. 

I dont drink alcohol anyway so no one will suspect anything. But i do like your idea!! Vodka and coke - Nice little trick. 

Been so emotional lately, cried my eyes out today, yesterday i was in such a strop! Up and down completely - Hope this passes, ill either cry like a baby at the wedding or smack someone lol!

Hope work calms down a bit for you, get lots of :sleep:


----------



## qwerty310

Hi buttercup! i've been following your posts today. congrats to you! i hope that your scan went well and everything looks healthy and happy.


----------



## Buttercup_Way

qwerty310 said:


> Hi buttercup! i've been following your posts today. congrats to you! i hope that your scan went well and everything looks healthy and happy.

Really sweet of you to post thank you! 

Scan went okay - After what seemed like a lifetime trying to find any sign of a baby we had giving up hope and both looked away from the screen - Then one of the senior nurses came in and we expected the worse... But luckily she did a scan from inside and there was a little tiny baby - Very small, only about 5 and a half - 6 weeks but due to its position we couldnt really get a good enough view of it. So she has booked us in for 2 weeks time to have another scan. Im just hoping now that it was too early to see anything and all we can do is pray the next one shows development. 

How are you? Are you in a similar position? 

X


----------



## qwerty310

Buttercup_Way said:


> qwerty310 said:
> 
> 
> Hi buttercup! i've been following your posts today. congrats to you! i hope that your scan went well and everything looks healthy and happy.
> 
> Really sweet of you to post thank you!
> 
> Scan went okay - After what seemed like a lifetime trying to find any sign of a baby we had giving up hope and both looked away from the screen - Then one of the senior nurses came in and we expected the worse... But luckily she did a scan from inside and there was a little tiny baby - Very small, only about 5 and a half - 6 weeks but due to its position we couldnt really get a good enough view of it. So she has booked us in for 2 weeks time to have another scan. Im just hoping now that it was too early to see anything and all we can do is pray the next one shows development.
> 
> How are you? Are you in a similar position?
> 
> XClick to expand...

My heart goes out to you! Take good care of yourself these next few weeks ... You've had a long run! My husband and I have been ttc for about a year now and we started clomid this spring with IUI. I'm one week into my tww and your posts were helpful in figuring out what we feel at the beginning. Keep me posted and good luck to you!


----------



## Loup89

I'm so glad to hear your scan went ok! Just try and stay positive now, I'm sure it will all work out for you :) & what great news in time for your wedding! You must be so excited!! I hope you have an amazing day and everything goes perfectly, I want to hear all about it xx
Are you going on a honeymoon?

AFM - I'm getting cramping pain today, nothing too bad though so I have decided to wait until Wednesday morning if af hasn't arrived do a hpt and if I still get BFN then book in to see my doctor, I wont be able to squeeze in any time before that.


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Hey! 
Sorry ive been so long getting in touch. Busy few weeks. 
Wedding went well - My hormones are all over the place though so it did have a huge effect on me. I was shattered by 9pm and spent most of evening sat on a comfy chair in a room away from the music! 
But the day itself was lovely, everyone enjoyed themselves and we had a lovely stay in a beautiful hotel! We got back from London yesterday as a short break/honeymoon! I have blisters all over my feet and the sickness i had whilst away was awful! So its lovely to be home! 

How are you getting on? Any news? Did you manage to book in a doctors apt? 
I have my scan on Tuesday so im in 2 minds, anxious and excited! Pray we see something. My thinking is that if i have all these symptoms then something is working as i had nothing with the first pregnancy! Guess you just never know though! 

Hope to hear from you soon with hopefully a good update! :hugs:

X


----------



## Loup89

Hi lovely,

Glad you had a nice day even if you were tired, to be fair that will be me pregnant or not 
I would give anything to feel pregnant right now, feeling quite down at the moment. AF arrived 2nd April, I wasn't at home so I didn't get to start clomid until day 3 but that should be ok so now I'm just waiting againnn! my OH goes away this weekend and we haven't BD in a few days so I'm hoping I don't ovulate until hes back! If this cycle doesn't work I'm out of clomid so will be back to gp or fs to see what to do next!

I haven't been on here much lately either, I'm having a bit of a rough time :( a few people at my work have caused me a whole lot of trouble at home and work, it even caused me to have a panic attack on Monday so I've had to try and not stress myself with anything.

How are you feeling now? and how did the scan go? I have been thinking of you and hoping for the best xx


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Hey 

I'm sorry to hear your having such a bad time at the moment! You poor thing, work and the stress of ttc can certainly start taking their toll. I remember all those years of praying AF doesn't come and having to face her when she did! The disappointment was always heart wrenching. 
On a plus side, as far away as it seems from any positive thoughts, at least you have now had a period! You wouldn't have wanted to go another 3 months waiting and putting a baby on hold some more. Remember they do say its better to leave ttc until at least 2 periods so lets just hope and pray for this time to work! 
May be a blessing in disguise that you have taken Clomid a day late! Some people are so varied, 2-6/ 3-7/ 5-9 and they must all have some relevance into the timing of ovulation. Do you think your FS may consider doubling your dosage? Going from 50mg - 100mg? Im not sure why they put some women on a higher dose but there must be a reason that doctors do increase it! 
If its any comfort, most women fall pregnant within the first 3 months of trying on Clomid, counting last time as 1 you have every chance to fall this time or next. A friend of my husbands, his partner was on Clomid for 6 months, last dose and she was adamant that it wouldn't work, she had basically given up any hope and took the tablets anyway so she could move on to her next fertility plan (i think doctors were going to try something else), that month, that last try, it worked! She now has a little girl, healthy and happy. 
Clomid might not work every time but once its worked once there is nothing to say it wont work again. Maybe if this try doesnt work your FS might be able to do some trigger shots or extra boasts to help - Try and be positive, however hard it seems because there is so much help and and support out there and it works so well in your favour that you have fallen before! I have every faith in you... I'm sending lots of hope and baby dust your way. 
I know its easy to say but try not to let work get to you! Upsetting to hear they have made you have a panic attack... Please try and look after yourself, stress is a huge factor to play in ttc. Hopefully, after these last few weeks things will get easier for you. Try and look forward to your Wedding! Give your mind something else to focus on. 

Scan went okay, baby has developed for those 2 weeks but at the end of the day there is nothing to say thats enough. After all, i had a 7 week scan last time and it died 2 weeks later so i will not trust anything until a 12 week scan which isnt for another 3 weeks. I am prepared for the worst which in my opinion isnt a bad way to be, at least it wont be a huge shock if it does happen!

My thoughts are with you, i hope to hear from you soon! Fingers crossed for this round to work. Keep a track of ur BBT and when you see that dip start dtd. 

Lots of hugs! Always here if you need to talk, about anything! 

Keep Smiling!


----------



## Kimiw

I had my very first bfp in August after 6 years of ttc. It was on my second cycle of clomid (I have pcos) that I got pregnant but miscarried at 6 weeks :(. I am on a high dose 200 mg cd 5-9. I tried clomid a third and fouth cycle after I got my first period after my MC but I did not respond to it for some reason. I am starting my fifth cycle of clomid today, again 200 mg cd 5-9 then on friday which will be cd 10 I am going in for a follicle scan. If I have little to no response he said he wants me to take clomid a second time in the same cycle cd 10-14 and do another scan to see if it makes any difference. I am keeping my fingers crossed. Baby dust to all of you! I am sorry for everybody's loss and I hope that we all get our little ones real soon!


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Kimiw said:


> I had my very first bfp in August after 6 years of ttc. It was on my second cycle of clomid (I have pcos) that I got pregnant but miscarried at 6 weeks :(. I am on a high dose 200 mg cd 5-9. I tried clomid a third and fouth cycle after I got my first period after my MC but I did not respond to it for some reason. I am starting my fifth cycle of clomid today, again 200 mg cd 5-9 then on friday which will be cd 10 I am going in for a follicle scan. If I have little to no response he said he wants me to take clomid a second time in the same cycle cd 10-14 and do another scan to see if it makes any difference. I am keeping my fingers crossed. Baby dust to all of you! I am sorry for everybody's loss and I hope that we all get our little ones real soon!


Firstly im so sorry to hear about your MC, keep positive that you fell pregnant and that clomid worked for you! Hopefully it will work again it may just take some time. 
Clomid is my little miracle, im lost without it as i just dont ovulate on my own. 
Good luck with this round! Keep us posted how you get on. 

Lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Hey Loup - Just checking to see how you are? Been thinking about you, hoping all is going well! 
Hopefully speak to you soon!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi Buttercup-way.

I was ttc for 22 cycles and got BFP on my first round of clomid 50mg days 2-6. BUT I have just lost my baby girl at 14 weeks.
I havent had the baby yet so havent had a bleed yet, but im getting induced on tuesday. When did u start taking clomid again? Was it when u got your real period after your first bleed? How long did it take u to fall pregnant again.
Like u i need clomid to get pregnant and couldn't believe how well it worked! I am keen to start TTC again asap as a BFP will help us move on.

Thank u
xxx


----------



## Buttercup_Way

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi Buttercup-way.
> 
> I was ttc for 22 cycles and got BFP on my first round of clomid 50mg days 2-6. BUT I have just lost my baby girl at 14 weeks.
> I havent had the baby yet so havent had a bleed yet, but im getting induced on tuesday. When did u start taking clomid again? Was it when u got your real period after your first bleed? How long did it take u to fall pregnant again.
> Like u i need clomid to get pregnant and couldn't believe how well it worked! I am keen to start TTC again asap as a BFP will help us move on.
> 
> Thank u
> xxx

Firstly im so sorry for your loss, you poor thing to be going through this right now! My thoughts are with you and im always here if you need to talk. 
I know the mix of emotions you are feeling, fear and sadness all mixed into one but i promise you it will get easier. 
Hopefully i can provide some support and hope as we both have the same patterns with Clomid. 
As you may have read i had a MMC in Jan (this was my first round of 50mg Clomid days 2-6) - I found out at my 12 week scan that the baby had passed away and had an ERPC the following day. After the procedure it was an agonising wait for my first period but i was very lucky and 35 days later i had my period, very heavy but didnt last long - I took Clomid as normal days 2-6 after seeking advice from my FS. I fell pregnant on that cycle! 
So far... Baby is doing well and everything is okay! 
I know a lot of ppl recommend leaving it for a few cycles but my husband and i were both ready to try again and as my FS could see no risk in trying, we took the first chance we had and it worked. 
Do you have a FS to help you through this? Hoping you do and she can scan you for Follicle size etc on your next round!
My husband and i cant believe the success we have had with Clomid and i really hope you have as much luck as we have and fall pregnant with your next period! Are your cycles normally quite regular? 

Again, i am so sorry to hear about your loss. 

Hope to hear from you soon! X


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Wow clomid certainly has worked magic for u! I hope it can be the same for me.

Very sorry for your loss in Jan. Congrats on your new little bundle.

Yes we have a FS but they dont scan for folicals. I wish they did as it would be helpful. Ive also got one blocked tube so i was so lucky that clomid worked but it might take a little longer next time depending where the egg comes from. My cycles are fairly regular, about 35-40 days ish. 

Thanks for replying and being very helpful xxx


----------



## Loup89

Sorry I've not been about much, I've just found things very difficult and tried to forget about ttc for a bit but as I'm sure you know you just can't!

So today a girl a work told me shes just found out shes pregnant! She knows everything about my situation and yet still went on to moan that she can't drink or eat whatever she likes now but shes going to keep it anyway even though it wasn't planned. She told me all this at the start of my shift and I'm now sat here trying so bloody hard not to cry.

I'm so glad things are going well for you and baby. Its so nice to come on here and not feel like I'm a horrible person because when I talk to people like you on here I am honestly over the moon for you, its when people moan or it was unplanned it upsets me that it can be that easy for some. Arghh maybe I am just a horrible person :(

What date is your 12 week scan? & whens your due date?

Keep everything crossed for me this cycle wont you :) think I'm going a little crazy now! xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi loup89,

Sorry to hear u are having a hard time. Ttc is never to far from my mind either! And someone i work with also told me they are pregnant today. They didnt complain bit have 3 children already. Not fair! Dont worry we all feel like u, u are def not a horrible person 
Good luck with this cycle xxx


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Understand completely how difficult things are at the moment, you have no need to apologise at all... I just hope your okay. 
I dont think the heart, once its begun trying to conceive, will ever fully let go until that baby is in your arms! Considering how long it took us to finally fall pregnant on our first rounds of Clomid - That want still surges in us! 

The girl at work, considering how she knows what you have been through was very insensitive! I think i would have burst into tears so i am so proud of you for standing strong! Even now, it still drives me mad when pregnant women moan about the burden of carrying a child! Like its a chore for them not a joy! It seems life is full of people that have it so easy but dont always deserve it. I know a few ppl, that fell for the wrong reasons, and every single one of them now struggles. Whether its money issues or feeling like they made a mistake! It will happen soon, because you truly deserve it. 

Please dont ever say your a horrible person... You are lovely and feeling the way you do towards some ppl is completely normal! We all have those moments. 

I actually had to go to hospital on Friday with an emergency referral from my MW due to cramping and brownish discharge - Had a scan and although everything looked okay, they said i wont be entirely out of the woods until they see more at 12 weeks! Trying to be positive. Scan on 8th May. 

I have everything crossed for you this cycle!! Remember, you fell pregnant, so you know something is working... That means no matter what, even if it doesnt happen right away, there is nothing stopping you from falling again!! Trigger shots - Extra boasts, this could all be a way forward! Lots of things out there to try to increase your chances - Stay positive! Try and hit those days of ovulation!! Perhaps consider mentioning to ur doctor about a scan for follicles? After all, that will show you if Clomid is still doing its job and they scan measure the size of them and tell you exactly when to have sex in order to increase your chances! With everything your going through it might be a huge comfort to know a little more. 

You take care of yourself!! Thinking of you often! :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Having a really bad night, led in bed atm after having some very red bleeding! 
Called the emergency midwives line and someone is going to call me tomorrow.
Trying to remain calm and positive but i am so scared! 
Looked like i had started my period... Feeling v lost!! X


----------



## Loup89

Aww, I don't know how I ever survied without this site and you lovely ladies :)

MrsBroodyPant - Thanks, it was one of those shocker moments I just knew I'd cry and I really didn't want to!
Sorry to see you've had a loss too, I don't think anybody can quite understand until its happened just how heartbreaking it is. 
How you getting on?

Buttercup - thank you so much, I feel so much better everytime I come on here and to be honest I fell 100 times better today about things. So many people say completely the wrong thing but I have to remind myself they probably don't mean it in 99% of cases. My manager said today that the pregnant girl at work will be doing everything that the rest of us do until its a 'proper' baby, I asked her what she meant and she said "Well its hardly a baby at 5 weeks is it?! I don't understand how people can get attached so early on" 
Welllll I wont go into it too much but don't worry I spoke for all of after she said that! 
I'm glad to hear things are ok with you, must have been a huge worry but try to relax knowing things are ok, they seem to look after you well. I bet your scan feels like a lifetime away but it really isn't that long now and I have everything crossed that it will all be fine.

So how is married life? everything feel a lot more calm after the wedding?


----------



## Loup89

oh hun, just saw your last comment, I didn't see it before or obviously wouldn't have posted what I did!
I have my fingers, toes, everything crossed for you I hope there is some kind of explanation and you're ok.
I'll keep popping on to see how you are tonight and tomorrow.
If you get any pain or it gets worse just go straight to a&e but its not gonna come to that! you'll be fine lovely just stay positive thinking of you. Im here for you if you need me xx


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Thank you so much for replying, i knew you would be here for me seeing as we have both been through the same thing before! 
I noticed the blood when i went to the toilet, i wiped and it was bright red, a lot of it on the tissue, i panicked, then i noticed it in the toilet... Red water! I just burst into tears. 
I feel numb... Could i really be losing another baby?? Im terrified. Having to wait until tomorrow feels like a lifetime away... I will keep you posted as soon as i hear whats happening. The MW said they will probably get me straight to hospital. 
OH has also said what you did... We will go straight to A&E if anything else happens tonight.
Terrified of waking up in the morning in my own blood!!
Thank you so much for your support!! What would i do without you.
Im so sorry i didnt reply to your last message... I am so glad that you feel better coming online - We all have such support here. 
Thank you again!! X


----------



## Ceilani

Buttercup, not much to say except you're in my prayers hun. Everything's crossed hoping you and your bean are okay.

MrsBroodyPant, my doc is having me start clomid with my first af (which hasn't arrived just quite yet). I'm getting very anxious to start ttc again as well.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Buttercup - i hope everything turns out ok. I will keep my FX for u. Sorry to hear what u are going through. You will be in my thoughts
Xxx


----------



## Buttercup_Way

After a very stressful/ tearful night i went for my scan this morning, they checked baby and so far - He/she is doing just fine. The blood definitely wasnt coming from the baby so i am relieved - Almost burst into tears when i saw that HB. 
I still have pretty bad cramping and i have been told to rest as that will help with the bleeding and i just pray that i get no more throughout this pregnancy! Baby was moving around which id never seen before so was safe and sound. They saw some fluid sitting quite low down but said it was nothing to worry about. They dont know where the blood was coming from but assured me that baby is ok. If however, i get more blood that does not ease and start to notice clots i have to go straight to A&E. 
I would never have thought that bleeding during pregnancy would ever not result in a MC. I am very cautious still, that worry for me will never completely go but at least i know he/she is healthy at the moment and holding on in there. 
Thank you for your support, the encouragement i received on here really pulled me through last night. I know im not out of the woods yet, but my mind is eased... Just got to wait for my 12 week scan now... Thats my scary one...! 
Again, thank you all so much!! 
X


----------



## Ceilani

Buttercup, that's great to hear baby looks good!!

My sister-in-law had what she thought was AF each month up until almost 16 weeks...she never thought to take a pregnancy test until then because of that (suffice to say, she was quite shocked to find out how far along she was!). She delivered a healthy girl who is now 13 years old. Point being, bleeding can definitely happen during pregnancy with the baby still being perfectly okay. 

Stay rested, and try to stay distracted. You're in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Loup89

Ive been going mental! My bloody Internet wasn't working last night or this morning and I've not been in work so couldn't get on here to check you were ok! Sooooo glad to hear everything is ok :) what a worry! 
To be honest I've heard of bleeding in pregnancy but after what weve been through you just can't imagine anything but the worst. 

Get some rest lovely and take comfort in knowing everything is fine :) will pop on tomorrow at a more reasonable time  xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im so glad your baby is ok. Xxx


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Thank you for your kind messages. 
I am so relieved that baby is ok! I honestly didnt realise how common bleeding in early pregnancy is. My first instinct went straight to MC. 
I have been cramping quite bad since the bleed and i find getting in and out of the car sends a sharp pain to my sides! I just need to stop over analysing everything and try to be positive. 
How are you all getting on? Loup, any developments - Where are you in your cycle at the moment? Has work got a little better now?


----------



## Loup89

I'm day 25 atm, don't feel it has worked this cycle at all. No pms symptoms so I doubt af will show on time again. I'm just waiting to get the weekend out the way and get to the drs to see where to go next (I've no more clomid left anyway) I think I will need to be on a higher dose, 50mg just doesn't seem to be working for me anymore but we'll see. I also want to be monitored so I'm not stressing completely.

Work is a bit rubbish but its not a major issue, just trying to get on with things but the wedding is getting closer and closer and I so wanted to be pregnant by then :( It will be 6 months since the mc by then and without meaning to I set that as a goal :(

I hope everything with you & baby is still going good & any cramps have stopped?


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Loup89 said:


> I'm day 25 atm, don't feel it has worked this cycle at all. No pms symptoms so I doubt af will show on time again. I'm just waiting to get the weekend out the way and get to the drs to see where to go next (I've no more clomid left anyway) I think I will need to be on a higher dose, 50mg just doesn't seem to be working for me anymore but we'll see. I also want to be monitored so I'm not stressing completely.
> 
> Work is a bit rubbish but its not a major issue, just trying to get on with things but the wedding is getting closer and closer and I so wanted to be pregnant by then :( It will be 6 months since the mc by then and without meaning to I set that as a goal :(
> 
> I hope everything with you & baby is still going good & any cramps have stopped?

CD 25, thats still quite early for you, did u track your BBT? 
Well thinking positively, at least going back to the doctors will hopefully mean they will start to monitor you. It must be so frustrating wondering day in day out whether Clomid is still working as well as it did the first time! I really hope putting you on a higher dose and maybe triggering shots may be an option that will hopefully work. Maybe even changing the days you take Clomid, could make that huge difference. You know you can fall - Thats the most important factor... Its just finding the right dosage and right system that works for you. I didnt realise how different treatments etc can vary from one area to another. Considering you got no follicle scan or follow ups and were basically left to get on with it. I think now, you have more than enough of a right to stand firm and demand to be monitored. At least for the first month. 

Sorry work is still a little rubbish! The wedding will be a good distraction... I know it will be difficult if you arent pregnant at the time - Its things like that isnt it that seem to play on your mind. I was the same. I hated my wedding dress on the day - I had already in my mind sold it to buy a maternity dress and when i found one i loved, the old one to me seemed a painful reminder! The of course losing the baby meant the old one was easier to keep and i would have lost out on a lot of money!
But i promise you, the day will be beautiful and for that one time you will enjoy what your future holds and it will be a new start for you and your husband! Is everything in place? Any more preparation to do? 

Try and be positive hun! As hard it is sometimes... Clomid is a miracle drug... It will work again!! :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Hey there, just thought I'd send you an update, been bleeding and heavily cramping all week. So much so I had to come home from work today. Altho it's not a huge amount of blood it's the cramping and brown discharge I worry myself over.
My OH is brilliant, he is supportive but I don't want to constantly be bringing him down when he's trying to be so positive. I've lost weight, the cramping is at times unbearable, and I just don't 'feel' right, if that makes sense?! Everyone tells me I'm just paranoid, that it will all be okay and they are probably right - but is it wrong to be anxious!
Hope everything with u guys is going well this month. 
Keep me posted! 
Xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sorry to hear that your bleeding is continuing. I would be worried too. Id get checked again if u can? I hope everything is ok but the cramping doesnt sound right. 
Xxx


----------



## Loup89

Hi hun,

sorry to hear your cramping and bleeding :( how long until your 12 week scan? fingers crossed it all stops! You can't help but worry, we would all be the same but hopefully you can be reassured that everything is ok soon :) How you doing today?

I've just worked out I'm only on cd35, I thought it was much more than that time just seems to be going very slowly! Considering last cycle was 52 days!
I think I'll be booking in to see my dr at some point this week or next I'm even considering a month off clomid to give my body a rest but when af takes so long to show it puts me off that idea. I haven't tracked my bbt this cycle, I decided to try and relax and see what happens but I will definitely be doing it next time, even if its just to prove to my gp that its not working anymore.

thinking of you & hope you're feeling better today x


----------



## Ceilani

Ugh, I hate it when people say "don't be paranoid"! We know what's up with our bodies, and we know when something doesn't feel right. I won't tell you not to worry hon, but just know we're all here and pulling for you and your bean.

Have you been able to contact your OB? At least for a scan/check up for peace of mind, you know?

You're in my prayers.

:hugs:


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Had scan on Wednesday - All is fine. Bleeding obviously had nothing to do with the baby. Very relieved. Rather get to 20 weeks before letting my hopes get too high but at least i know baby is safe for now. 
Thanks for all the support, before losing my first i dont think i ever contemplated the level of fear that comes with getting through each week. 
Hope your all well... Keep me posted! Hopefully some good baby dust is working its magic as we speak!
Xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im glad to hear your baby is well. Xxx


----------



## Loup89

Hey lovely,

So glad to hear things went ok and I hope its still the case now?
How far along are you now? Its crazy how quick time is going for me lately but I'm sure its not the case for you. 

Sadly nothing to tell my end, I've been working every hour under the sun so whilst it will never completely leave my mind I just haven't been able to concentrate on ttc lately :( my poor OH has hardly seen me! I still haven't been to see my gp which is shocking but I just can't find the time with doing 12-14 hour days! We're not too far away from the wedding now so hopefully once we're married life will calm down a bit and we can get back to some sort of normality.

Whats everyone been up to?


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Loup89 said:


> Hey lovely,
> 
> So glad to hear things went ok and I hope its still the case now?
> How far along are you now? Its crazy how quick time is going for me lately but I'm sure its not the case for you.
> 
> Sadly nothing to tell my end, I've been working every hour under the sun so whilst it will never completely leave my mind I just haven't been able to concentrate on ttc lately :( my poor OH has hardly seen me! I still haven't been to see my gp which is shocking but I just can't find the time with doing 12-14 hour days! We're not too far away from the wedding now so hopefully once we're married life will calm down a bit and we can get back to some sort of normality.
> 
> Whats everyone been up to?

Hey,

Lovely to hear from you. 
Gosh you do sound run off ur feet entirely atm. A good distraction maybe but a lot of work! Make sure u take some breathers.. And look after yourself! 
Wedding coming up... That must be exciting!! Are you going on honeymoon? Like u say, once married, things will hopefully calm down and you and ur husband can enjoy some much needed relaxation and time together. Are you all set? Any last min bits to do? 

Im 15w3d now. Everything seems ok. In that place at the moment where i dont feel pregnant at all and ive oddly lost a few pounds but if i keep thinking negatively ill never be able to look forward. 

Look forward to hearing from you soon! U take it steady! 
X


----------



## Loup89

Well I'm a married lady now!

Had the most amazing week/ day the whole build up was so lovely and the day itself was beyond perfect, its been almost a week and I've still not stopped smiling despite coming down with an awful cold yesterday. We've not got a honeymoon booked because my DH has only recently started a new job and he can't get enough time off work, we're having a short break in September though which should be nice.

How are you getting on? I can't believe how much has gone on and how quick things have gone, feels like you should only still be about 12 weeks lol. I'm really hoping everything is going well for you and baby. You really give me hope that things will work out for me too.

I went to see my gp today who is writing a letter to my fs so that she will see me again to discuss options but in the mean time shes given me 3 months of clomid 100mg so hopefully that will do the trick. Can't believe I've only had 2 periods since the mc but I have all my normal horrible pms symptoms so I can start the clomid soon :)

Hopefully hear from you soon x


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Congratulations on your Wedding Day! I am so pleased to hear it went so perfectly and its lovely to hear you so happy! Wait until the photos arrive, its so exciting - Beautiful photos to cherish forever. 
Its lovely that you are going away in Sept, something to look forward too. 

Excellent news from your GP then. At least the wheels are in motion and upping your dose is a good sign! Keep me posted wont u. I have every single finger crossed for you. Lets hope you can start the Clomid soon! Will help that you are in such a good place atm - Happiness can be the key sometimes to those positive thoughts making a difference. 

Its been a rollercoaster since we last spoke, few admittances to hospital but i can report that things are still going well. I am 21 weeks at the moment (where has the time gone). Had a scan on Wednesday... Found out we are having a little girl. We have named her Paige. She is perfectly healthy and so far she is growing beautifully. The only issue i have is a low lying placenta which means i have to be scanned at 36 weeks and if it hasnt risen i could be having her early via C-Section. But im not worrying, im told its perfectly normal and quite common as long as i dont start bleeding heavily. 

I really hope i can provide you with comfort and reassurance for when you do fall... There is and was, that doubt things would go wrong like last time but so far me and Paige are proving my doubts wrong!! 

Its been lovely hearing from you!! :hugs: Keep me posted wont u! X


----------



## Loup89

Aw, That all sounds a bit stressful! I am SO happy for you that things are ok and what a beautiful name! I hope everything works out as it should but as long as you are both healthy thats all that matters. When is your due date?

I'm on day 4 of clomid today :) feeling very happy, all the wedding stress has gone and we can just relax and hope for the best. I can't believe how much more relaxed I feel this past week, surely can only be a good thing! 
I'm still taking metformin even though I'm not sure if it actually does anything for me and I've also just bought preseed as I've been reading some good things about it. I've been trying to temp but the last 2 mornings I've got out of bed a little late so I forgot, still going to give it a go just so I get used to doing it.

This is my last month ttc before what would have been my due date In August, I felt sure it had to happen before then but I can't keep putting pressure on myself, I feel positive that it will happen at some point, I'll be honest I'm not sure that will be soon but fingers crossed. 

You really have given me a lot of hope these last few months and will do until the day I hold my baby, its so lovely to hear how everything is working out for you. Have you started buying anything yet?

Hope you're having a lovely relaxing week, I'm away all weekend hopefully spending some time in the sun! I'll pop on in the week and keep you posted xx
I


----------



## mindgames77

Hi ladies, 

I don't mean to barge in suddenly! I posted this in Assisted Conception but no one has replied!

I too miscarried after my first round of Clomid. Miscarried at 13 weeks, baby's heart stopped at 9 weeks. 

I'm wondering (sorry don't have time to browse through this thread, maybe its been asked already!) if you went on to try right away (or when doctor allowed) and if you went back on Clomid right away, or waited. And if you did go back on clomid, was it as successful?


----------



## Buttercup_Way

mindgames77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I don't mean to barge in suddenly! I posted this in Assisted Conception but no one has replied!
> 
> I too miscarried after my first round of Clomid. Miscarried at 13 weeks, baby's heart stopped at 9 weeks.
> 
> I'm wondering (sorry don't have time to browse through this thread, maybe its been asked already!) if you went on to try right away (or when doctor allowed) and if you went back on Clomid right away, or waited. And if you did go back on clomid, was it as successful?


I'm so sorry to hear about your loss! Hopefully this might be of help. 
As you may have read previously, i had a MMC in January - Found out at my 12 week scan, as with you, babys heart had stopped. 5 weeks after my ERPC i had AF and started my Clomid straight away! Even though i only had 1 follicle at a decent size and it is sometimes recommended to wait 2 cycles i am currently 22 weeks pregnant so it worked for me on my second try. They contradict themselves slightly as apparently you are more fertile following a MC. My FS was amazing, she told me that if i wanted to try straight away then as long as i felt emotionally able to do so to go right ahead. 

Although the first round Clomid produced lots of mature follicles and lots of little ones near maturity - Which yes did result in a pregnancy - Which i later lost. The second try only had 1 good follicle - But this is all it took.

I personally, from experience would always try my Clomid straight away if i ever have the misfortune to experience a MC again... Keeping all fingers crossed for you!!! X


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Due 12th November but due to a low lying placenta i have to be scanned at 36 weeks with the possibility of a C-Section so end of Oct beginning of Nov. 

Day 4 - I really do have everything crossed for you! The fact ur feeling so relaxed and stress free is definitely a good sign. With all the stress you have been under over the last few months now should be the perfect time! I read a lot about preseed when we were trying, i honestly dont think it can do any harm. I would have taken anything to even improve my odds by a fraction. 

Try not to put pressure on yourself at all... This is just one of those things... I strongly believe your in a far better place now so its just a case of remaining positive and looking ahead. I do still find our first due date still haunts me a little. We would have been due this coming Thursday. Not sure anything will ever truly make it any easier - We just need to be grateful for what we have and what is to come. You have fallen pregnant, you know it will happen again!! Positive thoughts all the way. 

Hope your having a fantastic weekend and enjoying some sunshine. I suffer with shockingly awful hayfever so im not and havent been in a great place. Plus im so hot all the time anyway it just makes it worse. But i am going to try and enjoy some sunshine tomorrow. My husbands been home today so ive spent some time with him.

Let me know how your weekend went! - Hope u have put on lots of sunscreen!! And keep me posted with everything!! X


----------



## Loup89

I had no idea how long I'd been away from here! I've had a completely crazy time lately but I thought it had only been a few weeks lol.

I hope you and baby are well? please let me know how everythings going, I kept meaning to get on and ask!

I've just moved house with my husband and one of our dogs, sadly the other one had to be rehomed, I'm beyond gutted about this but it just wasn't possible to keep him. Through this I've still been ttc but no luck yet :( the 100mg clomid has given me a 31 day cycle 2 months running now though so it may just be a matter of time :) I'm off on holiday on Thursday and when I get back I'm due to have a laparoscopy which I'm actually quite excited about in a weird way, will be so good to see if anything else is wrong and I've heard it can increase chances for the next few months.

Not long to go for you now :) Hope you've had a relaxing stress free few months xx


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Loup89 said:


> I had no idea how long I'd been away from here! I've had a completely crazy time lately but I thought it had only been a few weeks lol.
> 
> I hope you and baby are well? please let me know how everythings going, I kept meaning to get on and ask!
> 
> I've just moved house with my husband and one of our dogs, sadly the other one had to be rehomed, I'm beyond gutted about this but it just wasn't possible to keep him. Through this I've still been ttc but no luck yet :( the 100mg clomid has given me a 31 day cycle 2 months running now though so it may just be a matter of time :) I'm off on holiday on Thursday and when I get back I'm due to have a laparoscopy which I'm actually quite excited about in a weird way, will be so good to see if anything else is wrong and I've heard it can increase chances for the next few months.
> 
> Not long to go for you now :) Hope you've had a relaxing stress free few months xx

Time does slip away from you doesnt it. I have to say i havent been online for a while either, when i got an alert to say you had messaged it bought a smile to my face! Lovely to hear from you. 

Me and baby are both doing fine. She is kicking like a little trooper. Not long now though, 7 weeks if shes on time but i know thats unlikely with your first. Few scares along the way as im sure is completely normal with any first pregnancy but the MW team is very supportive - Even with the daftness of questions lol. 

You moved house! Very exciting... Altho ive only moved once, from parents in with partner it was such an amazing feeling. Minus the decorating - I absolutely hate painting lol. How is everything going? Settled in well?
I am sorry to hear you had to rehome one of your dogs. I know how upsetting it must have been, id be the same if i had to say goodbye to one of ours. Im sure he is with a loving family who can provide him with everything he needs. Got to think positively as sometimes things are entirely out of our control. 

Really sorry to hear that your still TTC, sounds promising though with 2 cycles as regular as that - Lets keep all fingers crossed. At the end of the day it is always that much difficult with irregular cycles, once they start to maintain a regular pattern, hopefully that will be the beginning of things working. We know Clomid works for you.... Thats the most important thing! 
I think id feel exactly the same as you, excited about the laparoscopy! Anything to ensure all is as it should be and detect any problems. I really do have everything crossed for you!! 

Counting down the days until Maternity. My last day is 18th Oct.
Where are you off to on holiday? Have a fantastic time if i dont hear from you sooner!! X


----------



## Loup89

Hello my dear :)

Your due date must be any day now :) how exciting! Wishing you all the best!

I've just found out in pregnant also, my first cycle without clomid! Problem is I had a lap, dye test and hysteroscopy one week ago not realising I was pregnant and pregnancy test is showing 1-2 weeks when I should be 5 tomorrow :( I don't feel hopeful at all anymore. Urghhh this is stressful!


----------



## Buttercup_Way

Loup89 said:


> Hello my dear :)
> 
> Your due date must be any day now :) how exciting! Wishing you all the best!
> 
> I've just found out in pregnant also, my first cycle without clomid! Problem is I had a lap, dye test and hysteroscopy one week ago not realising I was pregnant and pregnancy test is showing 1-2 weeks when I should be 5 tomorrow :( I don't feel hopeful at all anymore. Urghhh this is stressful!


Omg, your pregnant! Thats wonderful news, congratulations! I wouldnt rely too much on accuracy of the pregnancy tests, have you booked a viability scan yet? I know it seems like hope is slipping away if you had the dye test and hysteroscopy but until you know for sure... Try not to worry. The most incredible part is that you fell pregnant - Without Clomid as well!! They say that happens. 
When i took my pregnancy tests they were out by a few weeks. In fact a week or so after finding out, before my viability scan, i took another test to check that came out 1-2 weeks pregnant when the last one had said 3+! Im not entirely sure on how dangerous it would have been having the dye test and hysteroscopy if you were pregnant! Hopefully you have seeked advice from your doctor or specialist... Please let me know how you get on. I have all my fingers crossed for you!!!! 

Thank you for wishing me all the best - I just hope and pray your okay!! Xx


----------



## Loup89

Thank you, I'm so happy :)

I've had two scans so far as they thought it may have been ectopic. First one was at 5w1d which showed nothing :( and hcg level 680 but had another scan at 5w5d and show sac and possible yolk sac but that was with abdominal scan which I've heard is not so easy to see anything that early. They didn't bother with another blood test because they were quite happy with what they saw. I have another scan booked in for a week Friday so we will see then, just need to try and remain calm for now, I won't be completely convinced until I hear that heartbeat though.

Apparently the lap & dye etc shouldn't really cause any problems which is surprising but guess the pregnancy wouldn't be progressing if it did cause a problem.

Are you all prepared for little ones arrival? I'm so excited for you, I'm not sure if it's gone quick or slow! take care of yourself xx


----------



## Buttercup_Way

So pleased to hear you've had 2 scans already! I am so happy for you! Truly! :hugs:
By the sounds of things its looking positive, i just hope and pray all is well for the next one. If they didnt seem worried about taking bloods i think thats very reassuring. 
Can completely understand that you want to hear the heartbeat to be completely convinced. I remember feeling exactly the same way! 

Ive been there, right where you are now so if you if need any support im here for you if you need me. I can hopefully help if you out any worries aside as this pregnancy hasnt been an easy journey. 

Keep me posted wont you. Look forward to hearing how the next scan goes! 

All prepared for our little one, its just a waiting game now. 1 day overdue and feel like its never going to happen. I wish my fears would disappear but until shes healthy and breathing in my arms i dont think i will ever truly believe that everything will be ok. 

Look after yourself wont you! Xx


----------



## Buttercup_Way

As promised, letting u know that Paige Esme was born 16/11/13 at 9.52am via Emergency C Section. She weighed 7lb12. 
She is beautiful and doing very well.
Unfortunately I had a lot of complications but I'm home and my husband is taking good care of us both. He's been an absolute rock these last few days!

Hope your well. Look forward to hearing from u soon!


----------



## Loup89

Oh wow! huge congratulations lovely!!
Sorry to hear you had complications but hope you and little Paige are doing well, I'm glad to hear your husband is taking good care of you both. 
Thanks for popping on to let me know too :)

I've been feeling rather awful with some all day "morning" sickness so I've been feeling a little sorry for myself but it's lovely to come on here and see your fantastic news.
I've now seen bubs heartbeat twice and have another scan Wednesday to see how things are going, fingers crossed!!

Look after yourself and enjoy your beautiful baby girl xx


----------

